# exhaust manifold bolts



## izzy412 (May 7, 2009)

On a 1968 gto with the standard 400 engine are there 6 bolts for the exhaust manifold bolts per side.Also do any of the vendors out there have a kit with all the bolts,if not what size bolts does this 400's exhaaust manifold take.thanks.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ames Performance catalog shows a gasket and bolt kit for $27.00 but they want to know what length bolts because of many different combinations....:confused Not much help if you don't know either. Are you using stock cast manifolds ? If so, measure the bolt hole depth in the head and the thickness of the manifold at each location. The sum of those is an approximate length. You will want a thick flat washer and an anti-turn lock on each bolt too along with the gasket. Those alone may prevent the bolt from bottoming in the head, but I would subtract 1/8-1/4 inch to be certain. Grade 8 bolts from the hardware store should work just fine. Don't overtightened, that's what the anti-turn locks are for.


----------

